# My latest insane idea...



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Been wanting to do something like this for a while, and Ive experimented with a few fwd concoctions and the one that sort of ran ok (cobbled from a Tyco narrow chassis) self destructed pretty quickly. Now Ive cooked up something that might actually work! 










I had this spare mini cooper body from traxs laying around, and couldnt decide what to do with it. Bruce had it listed as fitting a Riggen chassis, so I couldnt resist but I have no idea how it was ever meant to fit. But now I have my own ideas on how to build it.










Its only in the mockup phase right now, but you see what I have in mind: in a crazy hat trick of anatomical correctness, Ive come up with a way to make this mini a fwd, transverse motored frameless creation. Im gonna just hard mount the motor in the body and plastruct in the rear axle, no actual chassis will be used. At least thats the idea. 

I was just going to use a full block motor, but because of the casing it was too bulky and the metal shell presented some electrical shorting problems, so I decided to use a tyco 440x2 motor assembly, with the magnets superglued into the bulkheads, which I then trimmed down for clearance. Being that the one motor magnet was going to probably be the mounting point for one pickup and I dont know how conductive magnets are, I decided to make a sheath out of clear lexan and superglue it to the outside of that magnet. Better safe than sorry. And its still a bit slimmer than a block motor, so with the resin grille ground down wafer thin, it will only slightly stick out:

























I already new I wanted to use desoldering braids for my pickup system, but in these pics I hadnt quite worked out how it was going to go together. On the passenger side, the brush barrel is right there behind where that braid needed to be, but how to secure it tightly and get a good electrical contact? I didnt want to just solder it to the barrel, that can get messy. Since all the functioning guts of the car (motor, drivetrain, pickups, electrical system, guide pin) are going to be pretty tightly packed, I had to get this right. Turns out the whole thing is self contained:









You cant see too clearly here, but I just took a small section of square brass tubing, doubled over the right braid and pressed it right onto the barrel for a nice tight fit. Getting power from the left braid all the way around back without a bunch of wires crossing over the top of the motor (where it will likely mount to the body) was gonna be tricky, but having once had a hotwheels Sizzlers car apart, I had an idea:

















It took some cutting, trimming, bending, and filing but my wraparound brass strip works slick! The left braid is held to the strip by simple pressure. Meaning the pickup system will be fully serviceable. It works, too! The whole powerplant is completely functional, and runs. Naturally it wont move more than a half inch on a track since it needs the rear wheels to stay stable.

How will I mount all this up? How will I keep the motor serviceable? Will it even run halfway decent? Who knows? But im pretty stoked about this project. Just need to get a paint job on the body since its pretty close to ready for assembly right now. Stay tuned.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm liking this idea!! Very clever!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

looks slick!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Far Out Grunge!

I was just wondering when another Grungerockjeepe build was going to hit the HT threads. WOW! Just read your write up and sounds & looks like everything should work just fine. 

Bob...staying tuned...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Beyond cool and....*

....truly MANIACAL!

What a great new styling avenue Jeeper. I been tumbling one of those silly motors around for months trying to solidify it into something workable and never could wrap my coconut around it. Note to self: glue it together moron!

I'm seeing a vintage Morgan tricycle... er... one of those snazzy new three wheeler crotch rocket dealios (I fergit what they call them)...flip it around like a VW trike... How about a regular old two wheeler styled with a side car to hide the other half of your modified engine block?

Remember the ole front engine slingshot dragsters? ...problem always was that we needed a shorty power plant with the dummy engine close to the wheels and the driver out back.

I'll be following along with intrigue!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

grunger absolutely off the hook! so cool that you and other customizers think outside the box. i,ll bet yer left handed.funny to see this after just an hour ago i picked up a stuffer that i built . those silly coopers offer alot of room to play.the brass and braid look like they,ll work fine. i,ll be awatchin this shake out. good luck


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I like it!! Very clever ! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

totally off the wall thinking, classic and cool.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Brilliant! What a cool concept...bravo !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm watching too... in total amazement! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm diggin' it


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*hmmmm*

can you imagine the weight savings???


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, Im kinda suprised at the enthusiasm behind this. Now that everyone's so into it, I hope the damn thing even works! haha!

Bob, I dont have the dream cave that you have where I can just crank out amazing customs like its a bodily function! Now that summers coming up, slots are just one of the draws on my free time. Chasing the ladies, BBQs, disc golf, rock concerts, wrenching on both my 1:1 rides and of course delicious oregon microbrews all have their place on my agenda...but Im workin on it.

Bill--Some pretty genius ideas, what with the bike concepts. Those reverse trikes are the can-am spyders. That would be a hot looking slot! And a bike with sidecar would be a good idea too, like those military style Ural bikes would be sweet. If it were even remotely feasible, Id like to find a way to make this:
http://www.madmaxmovies.com/cars/madmax/BubbleTrike/index.html

Im a well known Mad Max nut as it is, but if I could have any bike on the planet, that would be the one!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I think that's doable, but you'd need the long arm shaft from one of those AFX slotless monstrosities.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

grunge,

LOL I wish that my builds came out that easy. LOL

Yep now that both of our kids are sports ready my free time had bit the bullet and gone, gone, gone with the wind. T-ball and Softball are now in full swing and now we have 2 make up Soccer games for Bree tommarow right after work back to back. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

There is more but, Summer is now in session and I fully understand the lack of time some may have on HT to build. I just keep trying when possible. 

Bob...building in my free time...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

DUDE!i think that is some mighty fine prototyping there,grunge!i have already done one of your tycopro mods,and will be grunging a couple of CH chassis aswell,but the FWD is the coolest!good luck with the brainstorming,that's way out side the box!good thing the guide pin does the steering,lol!
FWIW: do you think it will drive well with the pin so far back?it would be almost invisible riding ahead of the grill,and would make for some very realsitic handling,don't you think?
and BTW how in tarnation are you keeping the brush barrels attached???


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Grungy ;

There are no "Insane" Ideas..........only those that have not been yet tried out by trailblazer's like ourselves.
:thumbsup: Keep going for it !

Let this be your creed;







Neal:dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Neal: More like There are no insane ideas, only insane PEOPLE! haha! 

Anyways I got an update for you guys on this. IT WORKS!!!
Its in a real rough cobbled together phase right now, but the idea behind it is pretty solid. Here's where I am so far:


















First thing I did was cut up some angled styrene and glue it onto the top of the motor magnets, to get a little bit more surface area where I can hard mount it to something. Finding anywhere to get a solid mounting point is taking some extreme creativity on this thing. 

Newbie, you mentioned the guide pin positioning and the first time I did a fwd chassis (adapted from one of those Xtreme motocross tyco chassis) I had the guide pin out ahead of the axle just out of nowhere else to put it. That caused 2 problems: an extreme tendency to spin out due to centrifugal force at high or even medium speeds, and the car chattered and scrubbed horribly due to the front tires going around curves at different speeds. With the guide pin mounted out front, going around a turn meant that not only did it scrub off speed, the front end had to do a lateral slide. It was an awful mess. I figured running the guide pin would cure the spinouts, and it probably would, but then it would probably still chatter due to that lateral slide action that would be needed. So I just shimmed the guide pin up a bit and mounted it right over the centerline of the axle:








Naturally, the front tires have to go around turns at different speeds yet, but the pin makes a nice pivot between them so theres no real chatter. 

So with the angle plastic in place over the motor, I lightly superglued on a piece of clear plastic across the 2 magnets for a nice clean moutning surface so Ill at least have some options to mock up the car. I settled on handi-tak since I can adjust it as much as I need and itll allow quick disassembly just to see if this thing will even fly. Ive pretty much abandoned the full frameless design, since a little chopping on a junk HP-7 chassis will make a nice rear subframe that will be nice and precise, easy to mount:









It all goes together fairly nicely. This is a quick and dirty mockup though so I wasnt expecting much:

























Well Im here to tell you this ridiculous little contraption FLYS! I was expecting a lot of front wheelspin in the straights, but with most all the weight over the drive wheels it smoothly picks up speed with no fuss. And being a direct drive layout, its not much on low end torque which actually works in your favor here. It has great topend speed and provided you dont come into a turn too quick its pretty stable handling. The dead center guide pin location was just the hot ticket, as it doesnt mind the curves at all. 

But its not all good news. The braids need constant fiddling to keep them aligned properly or itll stall out. I wanted to go without the traction magnet but that was NOT happening. It wouldnt go straight for anything without something tacking down the rear end, fishtailed like crazy and spun out. And that was on a straightaway! If you enter a turn too quickly, theres still a sudden deathsnap that results in either a spinout or a complete de-slot resulting in a tumbling nosedive--probably due to the extreme noseheaviness of the car. And speaking of, I have a good amount of handi-tak holding this thing together. Who even knows how its going to run without all the added weight? Oh and my light gluing on of that clear top plate is starting to come apart after just about a dozen laps. 

Still, Im WAY stoked about getting this thing dialed in. Its a LOT of fun to run and performs much better than I could have ever hoped for such a half baked idea, and for being held together with poster putty. Now, if I can just find some even tinier 12v capable inline motors, I could get something like this developed to perfection. The lifelike T chassis motor has SO much potential, as does the tyco motorcycle motor if only they just had the right configuration....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Science ! !*

Nice fiddlin GRJ... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Grunge, Amazing Creativity & Prototyping!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Have done your Tyco can motor & chassis mods, so keep up the innovative thinking, the results are amazing! ..RL


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome, well done Grunge. I like it! Heaps of possibilities!!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:One can do an unlimited # of wheelbase's with this setup ! Any HO size diecast could be adapted.
How's about 2 of those under a Jeep Body for a little FWD ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought about that too, neal. A couple of the matchbox slotcar motors (designed for 6 v power) run in tandem on a 12 v system would prolly work just fine.

Although an even better way of doing that, or especially this idea would be a pager motor that'll take 12 v or more of power. If a double pinion direct drive setup wouldnt be possible, that would allow a sidewinder arrangement which would allow all kinds of crazy setups for HO cars.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

this is really cool to follow,grunger!the centered guidepin looks like the best ,you're right.i didn't consider the lack of a differential,when i suggested moving it up front.nice work,man!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Grunge,

Following along on your fun buld up here...Yeah Baby! You dived into this and never looked back. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

That handi tack sure helps huh? Great stuff!!

I use it all the time to hold lots of stuff in place before LOCKING things down. My Dad always told me to test fit things together before glueing...he was so right.

Bob...slot car projects are Kewl...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Handi tak has been my best friend for countless years!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a rough paint job on this baby. Ive been playing around with Silly Putty to mask off odd shaped areas like fender flares. Thing is, you dont want to re-use the same glob of silly putty between paint jobs. I painted up a couple lexans using Pactra paints then used the same piece to mask the fender flares and the curves of the roof on the mini (white base, so fenders, roof and bonnet stripes were masked off) and I can tell you that Pactra softens the silly putty so that its a bit messy to remove. So this paint job will need some touching up. But, its taking shape:








Once I get it finished off, I can start work on mounting up the guts.

Oh and in case Im not working and posting fast enough for you guys, i DO have plenty to keep me busy, outside of work and my social life:

















Ive been taking FULL advantage of some of the sweetheart deals on the 'Bay right now!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great build up! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice tycos!wish i could buy some more stuff,but i am building my slotcave.got half the ashpalt on the roof today,and i am taking a break as it is a very hot sunny day.too hot for sitting on ashpalt roofing!i'll crack a beer and relax for a bit i think.hey grunger finished my tycopro to braids conversion,got my mabuchis outta storage so that's cool.it works great on my mdf and coppertape skidpad,so i think it's gonna work great on jay's mdf track.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

grundger the tyco pros look very inviting. i too have a stash of tp,s that i peer at,em sometimes .i just cant seem to finish all the tjets that litter the infield.think i,ll check out the braid modification.the mini looks like its comming along nicely. dont look back they might be gainin on ya !


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

try it out,joefri!i just did one up and it runs great on 1/32 track!i am still tweaking it a bit as it doesn't like HO,but thinner,flatter braids would probably fix that.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Grunge those are some nice Tyco Pros. I have a beat up orange Tiger body like that and never had a Red/Gold bug (always have wanted one). I have a bunch of Traxs bugs like these and will be painting them up...someday.

Will keep coming back & check in on your creations here...good stuff!

Bob...their fun to run too...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Youve never scored the red/gold bug? Thats the most common of the tyco v-dubs. There are always at least 2 or 3 up for grabs at any given time, and its one of the more reasonably priced versions. In fact, here ya go:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-TycoPro...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5888506767
Ive seen them cheaper but if you're craving one, this isnt completely outta line.

Oh and Ive got the mini drying a coat of future. Gotta put some finishing touches on the paint job, mount the grille/bumper and possibly re-think the motor mount but other than that its about 90%


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's another, Bob:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-SCALE-VINTAG...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3cae533f37

But this is my prediction: The first one is really nice, but with a higher opening bid. This one has some paint chips and no decals, yet is starting at $5. Ill bet this one goes for nearly as much money since there's the lure of getting it a bit cheaper.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know how Bob...I can't have just one...Zilla shops.... :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190408477939&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

There's enough bugs in that deal to buy a Bug Zapper...RM


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

That IS a pretty tasty lot.... Hate to say it, but thats in my watching list now. If I win Ill make ya a deal on however many of those bugs you want. Im interested in the cobra and a/p vette...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm on a super tight budget right now and it might be getting even tighter in a week or two. I have but 1 tycopro chassis and no Tycopro bodies to speak of. If you want to go for it, it's up to you. As far as me grabbing one, I'd have to see if the funds are there. I just know B.Z. tends to buy in volume!! :lol:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

SCM--any wide tyco body can pretty much work on a TP chassis, as long as the wheelbase fits. Didnt know you wanted a red/gold bug too, but Zilla said he was after one. So either way, Ive got a pretty nice example of one so if I manage to score that lot Ill offer the bugs up for grabs here.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

grungerockjeepe said:


> SCM--any wide tyco body can pretty much work on a TP chassis, as long as the wheelbase fits. Didnt know you wanted a red/gold bug too, but Zilla said he was after one. So either way, Ive got a pretty nice example of one so if I manage to score that lot Ill offer the bugs up for grabs here.


Hey Grunge thanks man & if you win I can give you money or trade for one of them. Was thinking that my Airbrush could just make one of those up for the display case but, would be fun to get an original for a "Will the real Bug please stand up" side by side picture on HT Down the road.

I do have pics of the red and gold saved in my documents for reference. There is one painted up in my collection that is Gold/Metalic Green that got sprayed by me...Phssssssssssssssssssht and plan on painting more color fade Odd Balls that never were as there are some Traxs bodies (bought in quanity) sitting in waiting. U-Joe you know me to well....lol

































I have a nice assortment of Tyco Pros in my case but, not letting myself get them all keeps the HUNT opened for the future. Well I guess it is time if you win that sweet Tyco Pro lot of bugs. Sometimes if you wait & wait & wait & wait the slot cars you are searching for just start falling out of the sky at you. Well kinda like that... 

Bob...Zap, Zap, Zap...Dat is A-lat of Bug-zzzzzzzzzz Dair-zzzz...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thats a nice lot !


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I remember that synthetic bug you painted up, along with the trick trucks in 'coulda been' paint jobs. Those could easily pass for factory samples! You captured the look perfectly.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Well Ive finally got this baby wrapped up. Its not perfect, but its a working FWD mini cooper. Even though it looks more like a 4x4:







Not much you can do about the tall stance since it needs plenty of clearance.








The grille and bumper (made from plastruct I-beam) hang together better than I thought and are stuck onto the motor block using hot glue.








But it aint all pretty. Still sticks out too far, not much I could do about that. The way it sits out from the front clip, it looks more like brush guard. 4X4 anyone?








Mounting the motor was done by a combo screwpost/velcro setup. The screwpost actually holds it, the velcro is up front and just keeps the front edge of the motor tacked down since theres really no other good way to mount it. I may just redo it with a dab of hot glue when the braids wear out and I have to tear it all apart. Thats how I mounted the rear subframe, which I changed over to a late model HP-2 axle set lacquered black.

Anyways, what do you guys think?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I think you've showed us all a new method of making custom wheelbase cars. I understand your desire to have the Mini be a neat and tidy package but keep in mind that you're blazing a new trail. Thanks!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

well done!pretty nifty little ride,glad it came together for ya!and speaking of 4x4,couldn't you do the same for the rear?reverse the mags,and keep the braids on the back too,wonder what would happen...hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good point, Hutt. Whats funny about that whole thing is that fwd cars usually have a ton of front overhang due to the layout and yet the Mini doesnt. I do have a Matchbox '84 Dodge Daytona that has plenty of overhang and if I molded it, that might make a good candidate some day....


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would really like to use one of these for a project I'm working on for my son. I need a similar system. I want to turn this into a slot car... do you think it would work?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*How did they make that...*

Grunge,

Love this Mini in front wheel drive! Awesum!! Always enjoy seeing your custom ideas and customs finished up. The before is just as much fun as the after. :thumbsup::thumbsup:










plymouth71,

Nice idea for a slot. Not sure how it will handle as it seems a little top heavy to me but, maybee you coluld lower the front forks and put a weighted box on there to help out?

Bob...Grunge do you feel a Clix build coming on yet?...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, I was think of maybe a lead tire! nah just kidding, but I was thinking of 2 slot pins, and definately some COG lowering weight somewhere.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Great Mini & FWD Idea !!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------

